
Mug-Shot Industry Will Dig Up Your Past, Charge You to Bury It Again - tortilla
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/08/mugshots
======
pavel_lishin
I had a similar idea - searching for your classmates' criminal records. Couple
it with facebook, etc., etc.

What stopped me was exactly what the site pointed out - everything is
extremely fragmented, and of course there's no API. I didn't want to run a
project where every day I'd have to check and make certain that none of the
sites changed their markup, or URL structure, or anything else.

~~~
ootachi
The ethical issues don't bother you?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I'm honestly not sure.

